# apple trees



## osage (Jan 17, 2002)

My husband and I would like to start growing fruit and nut trees on our property (3.8 acres) not for commercial just private enjoyment. My question since we have alot of pines growing on the property (75%) how does this affect the soil? Is there a radius or diameter of distance that can be utilized? Our home is located in upstate NY between rochester and niagara falls and alot of the apple orchards here have been rooting up their trees because they no longer produce. Although the yeallow and green varieties seem to do well here still. We also want to plant
pecan and pear trees as well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 17, 2002)

Apple will grow in very wide soil conditions. Just look for a variety that likes more acidity.


----------



## osage (Jan 22, 2002)

Thank you for your response to my querry Mr sanborn, osage


----------

